# Vaporesso TAROT PRO 160W



## Nailedit77 (26/8/16)

510 threading connection;
Temperature Range: 140'C~315'C / 280'F~600'F;
Output Modes: TC-SS316L, TC-NI200, TC-TI, TCR, CT-NI, CT-SS, CT-TI;
Output Wattage: 5~160W;
Suitable Atomizer: 0.15~5 ohm;
Casting: Zinc Alloy, Aluminum Alloy and Carbon Fiber;
Display: OLED;
Standby Current: <50;
Voltage Range: 0~8.5V;
Battery Cell: 2 x Lithium 18650 (rechargeable lithium ion IMR batteries with min output current 20A or higher, batteries not included)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wern (26/8/16)

Like!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (26/8/16)

That yellow one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mo7 (26/9/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> 510 threading connection;
> Temperature Range: 140'C~315'C / 280'F~600'F;
> Output Modes: TC-SS316L, TC-NI200, TC-TI, TCR, CT-NI, CT-SS, CT-TI;
> Output Wattage: 5~160W;
> ...



How much is it and when can I purchase one?


----------

